# Pfs Nanoaxe



## Wak




----------



## Jesus Freak

Sweet idea i am a big fan of PFS and love your design, thanks; this my friend is going to be a future project!


----------



## newconvert

darn it, i am going to have to make em faster, your design is nice, just like one i have drawn, what i like is the decorative hole instead of the traditional v.


----------



## akmslingshots

might just have to learn pfs just to have a go with this design


----------



## newconvert

akmslingshots said:


> might just have to learn pfs just to have a go with this design


its fun, in some ways faster target acquisition, but i think using different styles improves on overall performance.


----------



## akmslingshots

newconvert said:


> might just have to learn pfs just to have a go with this design


its fun, in some ways faster target acquisition, but i think using different styles improves on overall performance.
[/quote]

im scared of shooting my hand, like a wuss, need training ammo lol


----------



## newconvert

akmslingshots said:


> might just have to learn pfs just to have a go with this design


its fun, in some ways faster target acquisition, but i think using different styles improves on overall performance.
[/quote]

im scared of shooting my hand, like a wuss, need training ammo lol
[/quote]
start out like i did, dried peas, once you learn to twist the pouch 90* you will find that flip becomes unnecessary, than you move on to any ammo you want.


----------



## August West

Super cool design, thanks for sharing. I had never heard of PFS till I came here and have never tried it, I think this design is going to make me give it a try. Chris


----------



## Wak

Prototype made using a cutting board.
Feels good to hold and shoot.


----------



## newconvert

looks sweet, nice job, mine wont have the flat top, it will be more of a spear tip, or horns. in respect to the apple logo thats just the right size too.


----------



## akmslingshots

hmm, fancy having a go with a solid piece of oak, or maybe yew


----------



## pop shot

That handle is... Provocatively shaped.


----------



## newconvert

pop shot said:


> That handle is... Provocatively shaped.


provacative ohhh la la! ooopppps! never mind!


----------



## Xidoo

Nice shape. I would like to try one. Saludos







.


----------



## Wak

Made a new one from black/grey micarta.


----------



## newconvert

that really looks sweet


----------



## catburn

Tough enough. Really cool.


----------



## Henrygamer

Think up have a go with one of these. Looks like a great pfs!


----------



## akmslingshots

I want some micarta!!! that looks awesome


----------



## JJH

Well this is my attempt it 1/4 in steel plate


----------



## Mr.Teh

I like the shape, great steel version :thumbsup:


----------

